# So it begins



## Xue Sheng (Aug 17, 2010)

FINALLY :headbangin:

I am pretty much moved into the new house and I have the gym in the basement about half setup and my knee will FINALLY allow me to start training again. And I am being good :angel: and not pushing it.

Today, for the first time in a while I feel a bit stiff from a light workout and it feels GREAT.

I am giving up the majority of my free weights, only keeping the dumbbells. I have set up a Bow flex and a Total Gym (trying to stay on Chuck&#8217;s good side) and yesterday morning I did a short (light) 30 minute session using the Bow flex, Total Gym and the Dumbbells and last night I did a short (slightly heavier) 20 minutes on the Total Gym and then.... Taiji (long form, fast form, Short Dao form, Long Dao form. :bangahead:

I still have to get the heavy bag up and a pull-up/dip station I have&#8230;but it is getting there. And there is another piece of equipment I designed and I am putting together for strike training that has yet to be finished, kind of like an indoor tree :EG:

I am still not up to working on the stationary bike, I do not think the knee likes that much just yet, but I will get there too. :supcool:


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 17, 2010)

That's good news Xue!  Get some kettlbells in there and you'll be set 

Take it easy, but keep working steady and you'll be fine.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 17, 2010)

I am happy to hear your starting to fell like you can once again start working out
Go slow and try not to over push your workouts


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2010)

It is amazing how much better I feel after just a week.

I did not realize how bad I actually felt I guess.

I went from working out regularly to not at all over night due to injury and it has taken its toll over the last 10 months.

I made a few attempts to start back up before but it always ended in aggravating the injury... so far so good

Im working my way back


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2010)

I am hesitant to post this and likely I shouldn&#8217;t but what the heck

This is pretty much what I am doing 

3 days a week - also take into consideration that I have not been able to do much for 10 months so go easy on me with the critique should someone feel the need to tell me I&#8217;m a big wimp. Also all leg exercises are still being done with the knee brace on.

Morning - 1 set 14 reps

Bench Press (Bowflex) >>> 130lbs
Seated Row (Total Gym) >>> Level 5
Standing Biceps Curl (Dumbbells) >>> 25 lbs (per hand)
Calf Raises (Dumbbells) >>> 15lbs (per hand)
Seated Shoulder Press (Bowflex) >>> 130lbs
Triceps Kick Back/Extensions (Dumbbells) >>> 20lbs (per hand)
Squats (Total Gym) >>> Level 4
Resisted Crunches (Bowflex) >>> 130 lbs
Pull downs (Bowflex) >>> 150lbs

Evening - 2 sets 10 reps (All Total Gym)

Basic Pull-up >>> Level 4
Dips >>> Level 4
Bicep Curls >>> Level 3
Triceps Kick Back >>> Level 3
Chest Press >>> Level 3
Chest Fly >>> Level 3
Squats >>> Level 3

Taijiquan is currently Long form, Short Dao, Long Dao, Jian, and the 2nd fast form (done slowly)
I am trying to get this 7 days a week but the last 2 weeks it worked out to 5 days and I am not getting all of these every day, The Long Form however I get every time I train taijiquan

As for the associated Qigong, currently that is rather sporadic, I am trying to get back into it all slowly and trying to figure out where I can fir it in but I am thinking in the morning

Aerobic will follow when the knee allows... and I am thinking at this point it will follow in the form of the 2 Taijiquan fast forms and Hebei Xingyiquan Wuxingquan and heavy bag training... but I am not 100% sure about that just yet and I am not rushing it either. 

But as time goes on things will change.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 21, 2010)

That is awesome news Tim! I'm so happy for you. Just remember not to push yourself too hard too fast. (I know you have difficulty with that )


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2010)

This past weekend I got to do some old fashion static stretching that they now say is not suppose to be good for you, that I have not been able to do in over a year due to the injuries I have had.

I was in a hotel pool all by myself and did about 8 laps. All my knee will allow me to do is the Breaststroke but I still did 8 laps. 

Afterwards I was in the shallow end and I was able to do all those old school MA standing stretches I have not been able to do for over a year and it was glorious.

I have not felt that good in about a year and it was an all day thing too.

Still doing the above routine withteh dumbbells, TotalGym and Bowflex as well but I am giong to change it a bit on September 1.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2010)

Yesterday, for the first time I workout without the knee brace which changed the Squats, I am doing both double and single leg and the double is at 5 but the single I put back to 4. 
A now

Morning - 1 set 14 reps

Bench Press (Bowflex) >>> 160lbs
Seated Row (Total Gym) >>> Level 6
Standing Biceps Curl (Dumbbells) >>> 25 lbs (per hand)
Calf Raises (Dumbbells) >>> 20lbs (per hand)
Seated Shoulder Press (Bowflex) >>> 160lbs
Triceps Kick Back/Extensions (Dumbbells) >>> 20lbs (per hand)
Squats (Total Gym) >>> Level 5
Resisted Crunches (Bowflex) >>> 160 lbs
Pull downs (Bowflex) >>> 160lbs

Evening - 3 sets 10 reps (All Total Gym) This has been changed to fit in MA training and the stationary bike, which will start tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Basic Pull-up >>> Level 5
Dips >>> Level 5

To be honest the whole thing is a work in progress which is highly dependent on my knee. I can't just jump back in like I use too old a beat up these days. However I am behaving :angel: (for a change) and enjoying the training


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2010)

Great Xue glad to hear that things are going good!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tim that is great, keep it slow and remember pain is just your emotion telling you, you are a great guy..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2010)

Another increase and a couple of a discoveries :uhohh:&#8230; And I think this may mean I an acting my age :anic:...  and I'm old :uhyeah:

Morning - 1 set 14 reps

Bench Press (Bowflex) >>> 170 lbs
Seated Row (Total Gym) >>> Level 6
Standing Biceps Curl (Dumbbells) >>> 25 lbs (per hand)
Calf Raises (Dumbbells) >>> 25 lbs (per hand)
Seated Shoulder Press (Bowflex) >>> 180 lbs
Triceps Kick Back/Extensions (Dumbbells) >>> 20 lbs (per hand)
Squats (Total Gym) >>> Level 5
Resisted Crunches (Bowflex) >>> 180 lbs
Pull downs (Bowflex) >>> 180lbs


Evening - 2 sets 10 reps (All Total Gym)
Basic Pull-up >>> Level 6
Dips >>> Level 6

The stationary bike had to stop, the knee did not like it and started swelling again. So after 2 days of icing it I realized it was the bike&#8230; so sadly, for now, I have stopped using it. I also went back to using the brace for the leg work

However :hmm:

I started noticing a left shoulder issue when I took the Bowflex to 180 for Seated Shoulder Press, Pull downs and when I took the Total Gym to level 6 for the pull-ups. First it started clicking and then it actually began to hurt a bit so I took a few days off and let it rest. I tried it again this morning, the Total Gym Pull up and the shoulder felt strange so I stopped. I can do dips and pushups and even a seated press with no problem but pull-ups and the military press are.

Also this past weekend I read an article that was talking about men with long arms having much higher likelihood of shoulder issues when they lift weights and they suggested a Medicine Ball Ballistic Press for men with long arms.

So I tried it this morning, however the only medicine ball I have is an 8 pounder that I use to sue to Taiji training. So I did 3 sets of 20 reps and I have to tell you it tired out my arms and at this point they feel pretty good. So I am going to pick up a heavier Medicine Ball and give it a shot at the suggested 3 sets of 10 reps and see how that goes.

This got me to do a bit of a search today for other forms of Medicine Ball training and I may just start doing more come the first of October. I committed myself to following the general design of the workout, back in August when I started, until the end of September but after that I can change and I do believe I will. And I do think I will incorporate some of the Medicine Ball training.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey XS do not say you are old without also acknowledging that you are training way smarter now!  Please do not be comparing 'you' as you are to 'you' as you were instead keep looking forward and keep training positive exactly as you are doing.  Well done for getting back in your routine and it is *your* routine and not anybody else's to compare to!  You have nothing to prove to nobody even yourself.  Acknowledging our limits [and we all have them] enables more efficient training.  Your resilience and proven willingness to adapt will see you training into your 100s.  Take care Jenna x


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2010)

Jenna said:


> Hey XS do not say you are old without also acknowledging that you are training way smarter now! Please do not be comparing 'you' as you are to 'you' as you were instead keep looking forward and keep training positive exactly as you are doing. Well done for getting back in your routine and it is *your* routine and not anybody else's to compare to! You have nothing to prove to nobody even yourself. Acknowledging our limits [and we all have them] enables more efficient training. Your resilience and proven willingness to adapt will see you training into your 100s. Take care Jenna x


Thank you, but not to worry, I tend to agree with Muhammad Ali who said 

"A man who views the world the same at fifty as he did at twenty has wasted thirty years of his life."

Except in this case a man who is close to fifty who tries to train the way he did when he was in his 20s is wasting whatever life he has left If I trained like that these days I am not sure Id be able to walk away from the training or survive it 

When I was younger I tended to not listen to what my body was trying to tell me and tough it out which lead to serious downtime every now and then. Now that I am older, and more beat up, I appear to be listening


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 27, 2010)

> It is a common mistake that students of the martial arts spend too little time on the fundamental practice, in order to move on to forms, which can create injury. In China we say that building your martial skill is like building a house; the strength of the foundation determines the quality of the building and the number of years it will last - Zhou Xuan Yun (Wudang Daoist) form Kung Fu Magazine Article - 09/29/2009


 
I agree with this statement whole heartedly and I think you will find this problem across the board in all martial arts these days and, IMO; this is especially evident in Taijiquan today.  After some of the reading I have been doing this past week I do believe I am also very guilty, of late, of not drilling my fundamental or basics like I should or in some cases at all. Over the last year and a half some of that has been due to injury but if I am to be truthful with myself some of that before the injury, and now, is/was due to self-pity and laziness 

I was, a week ago, getting back to some fundamental training but injury popped up again and shut it down. Tonight I will be getting back to the parts I can do that do not affect my knee and as soon as the knee allows I am going back to train one of the most basic and fundamental stances in CMA Ma Bu.  And I plan on talking with my Taijiquan sifu this week to see just exactly his sifu made him do in the beginning and then I will go from there. I also finally got heavy bag hung up so I can drill some basics there too.

Basically at this moment I do not think I am a very good martial arts practitioner. But I am beginning to seriously work on it again.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 27, 2010)

For shoulder stuff (as well as all over bodyu conditioning that might be knee friendly...I can't endorse kettl;ebells enough.

I've got a couple of old shoulder injuries (and long arms top boot) that caused problems with my neck and shoulders.  After a couple of years of shoulder work...all gone.  And I'm much stronger and fitter to boot.

Get a 14  or 16kg bell and find someone to show you the basic lifts safely (the turkish get yup is [particualrly good for sorting out shoulder issues) and see where that takes you.

Just a thought.    Good luck in your continued training.

Peace,
Erik



Xue Sheng said:


> Another increase and a couple of a discoveries :uhohh: And I think this may mean I an acting my age :anic:...  and I'm old :uhyeah:
> 
> Morning - 1 set 14 reps
> 
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I changed it&#8230;hated it&#8230; and changed it back

What I changed to

I did these every day
Medicine Ball - Ballistic Press 
Medicine Ball - Big Circles 
Medicine Ball - Woodchopper

And then did this on 3 days of the weeks

Workout Day One
Bench Press
Chest Fly
Seated Shoulder Press
Crossover Rear Delt Row
Shoulder Shrug
Leg Raises

Workout Day Two
Seated Lat Row
Seated Lat Pull downs
Standing Bicep Curl
Reverse Curl
Triceps Pushdown
Triceps Extension
Leg Raises

Workout Day Three
Leg Raises
Squat
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Standing Low Back Extension
Seated Abdominal Crunch

It bothered my shoulder and I hated it... so I stopped. To be honest I never got to the 3rd day I did not think my knee would like it. Apparently I am not going to push it this time like I have done so many times in the past

The original I figured out was ok so I am going back to it with some modifications, and it starts tomorrow night.

Medicine Ball - Ballistic Press 
Medicine Ball - Big Circles 
Medicine Ball - Woodchopper
Bench Press - Bowflex
Seated Row - Total Gym
Standing Biceps Curl - Dumbbell
Triceps Kick Back/Extensions - Dumbbell
Calf Raises - Dumbbell
Seated Shoulder Press - Dumbbell (this may be going away)
Pull Down - Bowflex
Resisted Crunches - Bowflex
Leg Raises - Dip station

I am reading about Kettlebells and I will be substituting a few of these with Kettlebells soon

The actual goal of all this is to get my knee (and now shoulder) back and to get my training back to mainly Taijiquan with a bit of Yoga and Sun Salutations by spring, basically anything that I feel that is directly related to or complementary to training Taijiquan. And I would really like to get out and ride my bike again too, just because I like it. It looks like I got a busy winter ahead followed by explaining to my wife why I no longer use all that equipment we have bought...now that will actually be the hard and scary part :uhyeah:


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 5, 2010)

Elliptical machine my friend - i swear by them.  I couldn't last on the treadmill without my knees/hips/back hurting, but I can get on the elliptical and go longer and burn up far more calories than i ever did on a treadmill or bike.  They are very easy on the joints.  I practice kicks and do a LOT of stretching in the warm water pool at the local Y.  That pool is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2010)

OK this has all changed, some due to time constraints, some due to frustration and some due to boredom

Actually it is getting back to what I did many many years ago that worked very very well for me and gave me the time to train MA too.

Bench Press (Bowflex) >>> 210lbs >>> 3 sets of 10
Bent Over Row (Dumbbell) >>> 30lbs >>> 3 sets of 10
Seated Shoulder Press (Dumbbell) >>> 30lbs >>> 3 sets of 8 
Dead Lift >>> 0 lbs Basically in position going through the motions to get the knee back in shape. When the knee allows I will add weight but I am far from the 190 lbs of my misspent youth

And of course leg lifts, crunches, and full sit-ups

All of Dumbbells are not yet at my house the heaviest I have is 30 lbs, this weekend I will get the rest. But I do not think it would be wise to push my shoulder much heavier at this point in the shoulder press


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2011)

Things have changed  what the workout currently is

*Total Gym > 2 sets at 12 Reps at various levels 
*Squats
Pull-ups
Dips
Incline Sit-ups
Rows
Punches  movements based on the following punches
> Wing Chun (From Siu Nim Tao)
> Piquan Back Fist
> Bengquan
> Henquan
> Old School (Think Karate Punching drills done in a Horse stance)
Chest Press
Overhead pull crunch

*Weights/Dip Station
*Wrist/Forearm Twists > 2 sets at 12 reps
Hanging Leglifts > 24

*Cardio
*Stationary Bike  10 Minutes
Wuxingquan  10 minutes
Yang Fast Form 1  not long at all but a nice topper to the workout

Where it is heading  The goal

*Total Gym > 2 sets at 12 Reps at various levels 
*Squats
Pull-ups
Dips
Incline Sit-ups
Rows
Punches  movements based on the following punches
> Wing Chun
> Piquan Back Fist
> Bengquan
> Henquan
> Old School
Chest Press
Overhead pull crunch

*Weights/Dip Station
*Wrist/Forearm Twists > 2 sets at 12 reps
Hanging Leglifts > 50

*Cardio
*Stationary Bike  10 Minutes
Wuxingquan  30 minutes
Yang Fast Form 1  not long at all but a nice topper to the workout
Yang Fast Form 2  not long at all but a nice topper to the workout
Yang Fast Dao Form  not long at all but a nice topper to the workout


----------



## granfire (Aug 4, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Things have changed &#8211; what the workout currently is
> 
> *Total Gym > 2 sets at 12 Reps at various levels
> *Squats
> ...



gonna show us a video?

:angel:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> gonna show us a video?
> 
> :angel:



No

and I'm not posting pictures either

Although there may be a video and or pictures out there somewhere of me doing xingyiquan&#8230;. But I&#8217;ll never tell :EG:


----------



## Gemini (Aug 4, 2011)

What Total Gym do you use?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2011)

Gemini said:


> What Total Gym do you use?



The XLS, but if I continue to use it and it is working for what I need I may upgrade


----------



## Gemini (Aug 5, 2011)

I was curious because I've been using it since the first model came out in the 90's and have loved its versatility ever since. Not many people seem to use it though. Hope you find as much success with it as I have.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2011)

Gemini said:


> I was curious because I've been using it since the first model came out in the 90's and have loved its versatility ever since. Not many people seem to use it though. Hope you find as much success with it as I have.



But of course...as martial artists we all must follow what Chuck says..... or else  he will be displeased 


I started with the first model as well but I gave that to a family member and replaced it with the XLS back when it first came out.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 5, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> But of course...as martial artists we all must follow what Chuck says..... or else  he will be displeased



I've always been driven by the desire to swimming through concrete. :uhyeah:




Xue Sheng said:


> I started with the first model as well but I gave that to a family member and replaced it with the XLS back when it first came out.


I actually wore mine out! Lol. I think I'm the only nerd (besides Chuck of course) to do that. Lol. Since I paid $105 at Service Merchandise, you can imagine my shock when I saw the tag on the loaded XLS.


----------



## granfire (Aug 5, 2011)

Gemini said:


> I was curious because I've been using it since the first model came out in the 90's and have loved its versatility ever since.* Not many people seem to use it though*. Hope you find as much success with it as I have.



I think that's about the same fate that over 90% of all the other home exercise equipment suffers....


(I can always ask that Ron Shinner guy to find your videos....when he'
s not busy beating up on Beeker....)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2011)

Gemini said:


> I actually wore mine out! Lol. I think I'm the only nerd (besides Chuck of course) to do that. Lol. Since I paid $105 at Service Merchandise, you can imagine my shock when I saw the tag on the loaded XLS.



Actually my XLS is old and I am looking to replace it because it is getting worn out. But when I gave my old one away it was getting a bit worn so I ordered a replacement, I believe it was the Total Gym 1000 but when it arrived much to my surprise what they sent me was an XLS. So I called them to make sure it was right and I was them pleasantly surprised I had ordered during a special upgrade promotion and I got my XLS for the price of a 1000.

Total Gym has special offers from time to time, they had a trade in promotion a while back but I missed it. You just have to keep checking their website


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2011)

granfire said:


> I think that's about the same fate that over 90% of all the other home exercise equipment suffers....



I got suckered in by the Bowflex commercials one incredibly late night many years ago... it is the most expensive and least useful thing I have ever bought. The only thing I can say good about it is that it has been useful in rehab a few times but the total gym could easily take its place there


----------



## Gemini (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep. For me, the Solo Flex made the best (and most expensive) clothes hanger.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 5, 2011)

Gemini said:


> Yep. For me, the Solo Flex made the best (and most expensive) clothes hanger.



Yours too??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 5, 2011)

Sole Flex damn near got me too....but then I realized the Solo Flex man was a lot shorter than me and that thing just had to be too small...or at least that is how I talked myself out of buying it


----------



## granfire (Aug 5, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sole Flex damn near got me too....but then I realized the Solo Flex man was a lot shorter than me and that thing just had to be too small...or at least that is how I talked myself out of buying it


LOL whatever works


----------



## Gemini (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol. There was no shortage of suckers in the 80's...Oh! That's right! There still isn't! 

In all fairness to my dedication to the Total Gym, my wife has a closet full of gadgets with the typical 2 months of wear. I hoping with just a few more months of working out, I'll be buff enough to get the treadmill out the front door. :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2011)

Another fail for the Bowflex

I was working punches on the Total Gym and it worked but due to the design of the hand grips it was not exactly comfortable as it ripped past the Latissimus Dorsi. So I looked at the Bowflex and thought :hmm: I wonder so I gave it a try and.. nopeanother fail for the bowflex.

The best thing for it appears to be a solid pole in my basement and a good set of resistance bands

The Bowflex loses again wellno actually I do I guess I paid about $2000 for that paper weight when all I needed to spend was about $30 for a good set of resistance bands :duh:


----------

